# Procedure code for removal of infected pubovaginal sling



## pamcopeland (Sep 25, 2009)

Could someone help wit this procedure code problem? It is for an infected pubovaginal sling removal. Any ideas???
Thank You!!


----------



## magnolia1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Please look at 57287


----------

